# Pet Peeves



## ski stef (Jun 14, 2011)

don't have many, this one gets me everytime though


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 14, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2011)

Good stuff!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

A huge pet peeve of mine is brown nosing. 



> Brown Noser:
> 
> A person who acts favorably to his or her peers to gain stasis or fancy that will eventually be used to their advantage. Such as a raise, promotion, or acceptance in a group. Usually brown nosers will do anything to gain the approval of their person of choice. These people can also be described as losers because they can’t work for what they want, instead they play dirty and butter-up the boss/teacher/peer into getting what they want. Another word for this person is a shoe shiner or a rough translation of brown noser in Spanish is, an eye licker.
> 
> "Whoa, didya see jimmy washing the principal's car?? He's such a brown noser..."


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 14, 2011)

Funny stuff Stef!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> A huge pet peeve of mine is brown nosing.



http://www.boston.com/Boston/busine...you-healthy/VdhQiVYHpZU5II6VWExiKM/index.html


----------



## Nick (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh man I have so many pet peeves. Probably the German in me. Although now I can't think of really that many. 

One is just general shit laying around. I'm kind of a neat freak. My desk at work is always paperless and spotless. My email inbox is always organized. I'm sure its diagnosable


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> Oh man I have so many pet peeves. Probably the German in me. Although now I can't think of really that many.
> 
> One is just general shit laying around. I'm kind of a neat freak. My desk at work is always paperless and spotless. My email inbox is always organized. I'm sure its diagnosable



Where do you do your paperwork in the office on the floor?


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got a few, one that gets me is poor lighting. For some reason however i stand in our kitchen I am always casting a shadow over the counters. Nothing is more frustrating to me than trying to trim up a tenderlion in the dark.:angry:


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> Where do you do your paperwork in the office on the floor?



Haha, I keep almost everything scanned in or imaged. Very little actual paper.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 15, 2011)

when someone calls me and asks me to hold on. I seem to have a recurring pattern with phone etiquette


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> when someone calls me and asks me to hold on. I seem to have a recurring pattern with phone etiquette



That is when the phone gets hung up.  I really like now how some places will call you, and when you answer a prerecorded message will say"please hold for...."  I just hang up.


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> Haha, I keep almost everything scanned in or imaged. Very little actual paper.



gotcha;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> My desk at work is always paperless and spotless.



you would hate my desk...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> My desk at work is always paperless and spotless. My email inbox is always organized.





SkiDork said:


> you would hate my desk...



Same here... and my email inbox too... :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2011)

People leaving shopping carts in the middle of a parking space, when the shopping cart return corral is 10 feet away!! 

People parking in the fire lane right infront of a convience store (or any store for that matter) so they can run in and get something when there's an open, regular, legal parking space 15 feet away!!

I could go on and on.... (as I'm sure we call could  )


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

drjeff said:


> People parking in the fire lane right infront of a convience store (or any store for that matter) so they can run in and get something when there's an open, regular, legal parking space 15 feet away!!



Don't forget the ones who park in front of the gas pump and go shop inside but don't get gas.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Don't forget the ones who park in front of the gas pump and go shop inside but don't get gas.



AH! GUILTY!


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Don't forget the ones who park in front of the gas pump and go shop inside but don't get gas.



I've done that, but typically only when the pumps are pretty empty. If there is a line or the pumps are full I always move my car after filling up.


----------



## darent (Jun 16, 2011)

people who pick up after their dog then leave the plastic blue bag on the side of the trail ! !


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

darent said:


> people who pick up after their dog then leave the plastic blue bag on the side of the trail ! !



I've seen that too.  I can only hope that they intend on picking it up on their way back by.  Otherwise it's just beyond dumb...


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I've seen that too.  I can only hope that they intend on picking it up on their way back by.  Otherwise it's just beyond dumb...



We thought that with people who walk their dogs in our neighborhood as well....but they never come back.  Till the next day's walk, and leave another one.  SO annoying.  There was talk amongst the neighbors that once we would figure out who the culprit was, we would collect the offending bags and distribute them on their doorstep.  It finally stopped, so someone must have ID'd them.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

What goes through people's head when they do stuff like that??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 17, 2011)

darent said:


> people who pick up after their dog then leave the plastic blue bag on the side of the trail ! !





bvibert said:


> I've seen that too.  I can only hope that they intend on picking it up on their way back by.  Otherwise it's just beyond dumb...





MommaBear said:


> We thought that with people who walk their dogs in our neighborhood as well....but they never come back.  Till the next day's walk, and leave another one.  SO annoying.  There was talk amongst the neighbors that once we would figure out who the culprit was, we would collect the offending bags and distribute them on their doorstep.  It finally stopped, so someone must have ID'd them.





bvibert said:


> What goes through people's head when they do stuff like that??



When I had a dog we'd do that if she took a dump right at the start of the walk. Pick it up on your way out. Did forget once or twice ... sorry. If the dog dumped on the trail then we would just carry the bag for the rest of the walk.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> When I had a dog we'd do that if she took a dump right at the start of the walk. Pick it up on your way out. Did forget once or twice ... sorry. If the dog dumped on the trail then we would just carry the bag for the rest of the walk.



Mistakes happen, I've probably done the same thing in the past.  But it sounds like some people leave it behind on purpose.  They recognize the need to pick it up, hence the baggies, but then think it's okay to just leave the baggie laying around??


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What goes through people's head when they do stuff like that??



Probably something like "well I DID atleast pick it up and bag it!  That's good enough.  They seriously can't expect ME to actually also dispose of MY dog's cr@p too!"


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Mistakes happen, I've probably done the same thing in the past.  But it sounds like some people leave it behind on purpose.  They recognize the need to pick it up, hence the baggies, but then think it's okay to just leave the baggie laying around??



You have taken a dump on the side of a road? They make stuff for that.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 17, 2011)

I see the crap bag up here in the woods.  WTF are people thinking. Do they think the garbage man comes by once a week? Just kick it off into the woods and move one.  I have legal poop zones.  If it not in someones yard, sidewalk or in a path it stays where it drops.  When I do pick up the crap it goes in a barrell.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 17, 2011)

Most of my travel is on two lane highways with 55 stated limit.  You can go around every corner at 63.   Some people slow down to 35 aroung the bends, most do't know the roads so OK.  Then they get to the straights and speed up to 60.   It I want to pass I have to go 90 to get by.  Just stay slow so other people can get by you stupid f's..... your annoying as hell.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 17, 2011)

when someone quotes the whole comment from right above there post. More annoying on the cell phone then the comp. but come on guy, I could figure out who your responding to!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 17, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> when someone quotes the whole comment from right above there post. More annoying on the cell phone then the comp. but come on guy, I could figure out who your responding to!!



Yeah, I totally get what you are saying ...


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 17, 2011)

I knew that was gona happen...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> when someone quotes the whole comment from right above there post. More annoying on the cell phone then the comp. but come on guy, I could figure out who your responding to!!





wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, I totally get what you are saying ...





twinplanx said:


> I knew that was gona happen...



You must love multi-quotes then... 

I'm probably one of the offenders you refer to, but I usually only try to quote if it's not the last post, or if I want to respond to one particular aspect of the post (then I'll cut out the part I'm not responding to).


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2011)

Hot Dogs

8 or 10 dogs per pack, 12 Buns per pack

:smash:


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 17, 2011)

Paying for something small like a soda or a candy bar with a debit or credit card.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2011)

that doesn't bother me as much as using plastic in the drive through.  Should be cash only


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> that doesn't bother me as much as using plastic in the drive through.  Should be cash only



Given how often I see it, most people feel the same as you! Since merchants typically have to pay a transaction fee for credit card purchases, their entire profit can be wiped out with a small purchase. Not to mention holding up the line and the general silliness factor. I can understand not wanting to carry a ton of cash, and when I take my wife out for a $100 dinner the plastic comes out, but no reason not to have a few bucks on you for small purchases.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 17, 2011)

I use my card for all types of purchases.  If the establishment has a decent connection it is faster than cash.  No signing for transactions under 20 bucks.   I dont care if they are making money off of me.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 17, 2011)

2 things:

These days, many times CC purchases are faster than cash - like at 7-11 where you swipe your own.

I always use CC at a ski lodge, they're stickin it to me with the prices so its a wee bit of payback...  Even for 75 candy bars...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2011)

hadn't really thought of the no signature under $20 part.

A lot of convenience stores up by me do still require a signature because of older systems.  though that doesn't relate to the drive thru.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2011)

and I'm calling BS on the 75 cents candy bars in the Ski Lodge.  Kton has to charge at least a buck fitty :lol:


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 17, 2011)

Cell phones


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Cell phones



I hate it when people use them in restaurants. I remember in college I was a bartender / server. I had this one couple come in, and they sat at the table with their baby in a high chair. Literally the entire meal they each sat their staring at their phones, texting whoever. Their kid was bawling in the high chair, completely disregarded .

I'm pretty sure they didn't talk almost the entire meal other than to order their food. :smash:


----------



## snoseek (Jun 17, 2011)

People that practically lock up there brakes and freak when an ambulence/cop car go by.


----------



## Edd (Jun 17, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Cell phones



Love cell phones...hate it when people don't use them with courtesy in indoor public places.  Not using vibrate (really?), talking loud when it's perhaps best to step outside to take the call, standing in a line and dealing with the cashier while never stopping the phone conversation thus doing 2 things at once thus slowing down the line as a whole.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 18, 2011)

people that brake uphill


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 18, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> when someone quotes the whole comment from right above there post. More annoying on the cell phone then the comp. but come on guy, I could figure out who your responding to!!



I do that because some of you post pretty damn fast - the time it takes me to post, 2 or 3more posts sneak inbetween mine and the one I'm commenting on.


----------



## Nick (Jun 18, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> people that brake uphill



People that brake going through green lights!


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 19, 2011)

cars traveling down the interstate for miles w/ brake lights light up. WTF, are they driving w/ feet on both pedals..? Oh and bright Headlights in my face, grrrr!!! I guess those new blueish ones are good if your the one driving the car w/ them, but I hate being in front of them...


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 19, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> I do that because some of you post pretty damn fast - the time it takes me to post, 2 or 3more posts sneak inbetween mine and the one I'm commenting on.



understood


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2011)

People who travel in the left lane.  The left lane is for passing, not putzing along.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> I hate it when people use them in restaurants. I remember in college I was a bartender / server. I had this one couple come in, and they sat at the table with their baby in a high chair. Literally the entire meal they each sat their staring at their phones, texting whoever. Their kid was bawling in the high chair, completely disregarded .
> 
> I'm pretty sure they didn't talk almost the entire meal other than to order their food. :smash:



Maybe they were texting each other?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2011)

They apparently don't teach that in Driver's Ed in Maine.  Most guilty left lane drivers anywhere


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jun 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> They apparently don't teach that in Driver's Ed in Maine.  Most guilty left lane drivers anywhere


those folks are from Mass not Maine ..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2011)

you're out of your tree.  The people from Mass are going 75+ in the left lane, as it should be.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Jun 19, 2011)

Bathrooms with ALL hand dryers and/or paper towel dispensers at midget/4-year-old/handicap level. Yeah, I understand and can appreciate that there are ADA requirements but not everyone in this world is handicapped. Man, its sucks trying to dry your hands when the dryer is like 2.5' off the ground. Had this happen today in Portsmouth.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

Magog Fishy said:


> Bathrooms with ALL hand dryers and/or paper towel dispensers at midget/4-year-old/handicap level. Yeah, I understand and can appreciate that there are ADA requirements but not everyone in this world is handicapped. Man, its sucks trying to dry your hands when the dryer is like 2.5' off the ground. Had this happen today in Portsmouth.



I literally just resort to the quick shake and then pants-wipe in that case. I almost never use the hand driers.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 20, 2011)

That my coffee cost $3.03 and I am not smart enough to have the. 03 in my pocket.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> I literally just resort to the quick shake and then pants-wipe in that case. I almost never use the hand driers.



You're supposed to do the quick shake _before_ you wash your hands... :dunce:


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You're supposed to do the quick shake _before_ you wash your hands... :dunce:




Har har. :smash:


----------



## darent (Jun 20, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> We thought that with people who walk their dogs in our neighborhood as well....but they never come back.  Till the next day's walk, and leave another one.  SO annoying.  There was talk amongst the neighbors that once we would figure out who the culprit was, we would collect the offending bags and distribute them on their doorstep.  It finally stopped, so someone must have ID'd them.



we found out who the culprit was on our walk. we collected her bags and stashed them. waited for her to show up and put them in her car in the backseat floor. she doesn't walk her dog there anymore


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2011)

That's awesome!!!!  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

darent said:


> we found out who the culprit was on our walk. we collected her bags and stashed them. waited for her to show up and put them in her car in the backseat floor. she doesn't walk her dog there anymore



Well played!


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

People who don't turn off their high beams, although most people in Colorado seem to have this down.

When people leave their blinker on.

+1 on driving in the left lane. Going the speed limit is not acceptable, the unwritten rule for "proper" left lane driving is at least 15 over. And if I am in the left lane and I see someone coming up on me faster than I am traveling, I will move out of the way


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol nothing really bothers me. But there are two things that get my goat.

1) The prick that lets a car out of a parking lot while stopped at a light in traffic. The good Samaritan can cause a serious accident when they do that and usually the car being waived on wants to go into the outter lane really F'ing it up...

the other lol...

2) (ive written aritcles in the local paper on this one lol) People who buy lotto tickets at gas stations. They stand there looking at all those pretty pieces of numbered paper which they think is going to make the rich right there and then. Ohhh how they can take their time browsing all those instant games. Ohhh how the clerk has to sit there and  wait to be told which cards to pull out. While I stand in line with others simply waiting to pay for gas lol.

I have always maintained they should have a separate line for that and let the common people who need gas pay for it and go on about their day....The lotto people can wait! Obviously their priorities are a little different than mine..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

Working to make money lol.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

May-September


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 5, 2013)

Im getting ready right now to leave to go snowboard for the day (hope everyone gets out his weekend)..As I was checking my internet life I noticed another pet peeve lol....Im charging my gopro at my laptop and as a result I dont have my wireless mouse activated (same usb port)

I dont like this mouse pad thats on the laptop lol..Its definitely a pet peeve. I move my finger and it doesnt go in the direction i want lol...


have a good day


----------



## jejeskier (Jan 6, 2013)

People who think they can drive into my lane without slowing down because something is in their lane(bike rider, mail truck, Ect. ! !


----------

